# Petplan or PurinaCare Insurance



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Anyone have either of these?If so what is your opinion and is it worth it


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I have both plans..Bella on PetPlan and the other 2 on Purinacare....at this time the monthly rates are about $180 a month....Bella is on a lot of meds and I don't dare submit her bills....they will lower her coverage and increase my co-pay...very frustrating...but..I worry about surgeries or accidents that could cost thousands of dollars so I keep them all insured....so for me, I do have some peace of mind having them all insured....


----------



## luvdiz2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have Trupanion. Cannot be beat and they couldn't be nicer! Not cheap though.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

I chose PetPlan, I did a lot of investigating, they seemed to have the highest positive customer reviews. I like that you can choose coverage and deductible.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have Pet Plan for Amberleah, haven't used yet all her problems started before I got insurance so now anything new it will be covered.


----------

